# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  deduzione costi regime minimi

## drcom

Salve, ho appena aperto la partita iva codice 692013 servizi dei revisori contabili ..... aderendo al regime dei minimi, mi chiedevo e vi chiedo se ai fini della determinazione dei costi, si considerano tali anche: i versamenti alla gestione separata, carburanti, manutenzioni auto, autostrada, questi ultimi nei limiti del 40% o no ? e le spese mediche e gli altri costi deducibili ai fini irpef si considerano o no?
Grazie

----------


## nickcarter

> Aderendo al regime dei minimi ai fini della determinazione dei costi, si considerano tali anche: 
> i versamenti alla gestione separata

  SI   

> carburanti, manutenzioni auto, autostrada, questi ultimi nei limiti del 40&#37;?

  SI ma nel limite del 50% come segnalato giustamente da Stefano (forza dell'abitudine nel pensare al 40%). Grazie.   

> Le spese mediche

  Solo in presenza di altri redditi   

> Gli altri costi deducibili ai fini irpef si considerano o no?
> Grazie

  Dovresti chiarire cosa intendi. In linea generale SI solo se in presenza di altri redditi

----------


## StefanoPadova

mio modesto parere con i minimi i costi "promiscui" rilevano al 50!
è proprio una pecularietà dei minimi.
per quanto riguarda alri costi i contributi sono deducibili ( a differenza di altri regimi forfait)

----------


## drcom

quindi in presenza di redditi da fabbricati le spese mediche, le spese di sistruzione (universit&#224 :Wink:  sono deducibili?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quindi in presenza di redditi da fabbricati le spese mediche, le spese di sistruzione (università) sono deducibili?

  Sì; a meno che i redditi provengano da prima casa, che come noto non viene piùà tassata. 
ciao

----------


## otello

> Salve, ho appena aperto la partita iva codice 692013 servizi dei revisori contabili ..... aderendo al regime dei minimi, mi chiedevo e vi chiedo se ai fini della determinazione dei costi, si considerano tali anche: i versamenti alla gestione separata, carburanti, manutenzioni auto, autostrada, questi ultimi nei limiti del 40% o no ? e le spese mediche e gli altri costi deducibili ai fini irpef si considerano o no?
> Grazie

  La circolare 73/E del 21/12/2007 al punto 4 stabilisce che le norme indicate nell'art.104 della L.244/2007 sono norme che derogano alle disposizioni generali del TUIR per la determinazione dei redditi di lavoro autonomo e di impresa. Pertanto le limitazioni indicate nel TUIR (Vedi auto) non sono applicabili. I costi sono deducibili solo in base al criterio di inerenza. Le spese mediche e gli altri oneri sono detraibili allorquando il contribuente abbia redditi tassabili diversi, altrimenti vanno persi

----------

